# LF- Silver Dollar



## dsouthworth (Nov 21, 2011)

FISH 3-4 INCHES EACH
6-7 Silver dollar cichlids

So pics, prices & size's would be great.

PLEASE NOTE: I'm getting tons of reply's for large SD's. I'm only interested in small ones. 5 inches MAX.
Sorry to be so picky.. but i've had this stock list set in mind for months. I won't be straying from it.


----------



## dsouthworth (Nov 21, 2011)

Bump......


----------



## dsouthworth (Nov 21, 2011)

Another bump.


----------



## adanac50 (Apr 26, 2010)

I saw some Salvinis at Roger's....might wanna drop in there and take a look.


----------



## dsouthworth (Nov 21, 2011)

I'll take a look. Still looking for private deals though. Pm or reply with what you got!


----------



## dsouthworth (Nov 21, 2011)

Another bump


----------



## dsouthworth (Nov 21, 2011)

bump. anybody know of an online retailer? Still having no luck locally


----------



## dsouthworth (Nov 21, 2011)

...  .....


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

This past week I saw some smaller Salvini at King Eds and JD's at IPU.


----------



## dsouthworth (Nov 21, 2011)

Pump, changed the stock list


----------



## adanac50 (Apr 26, 2010)

Nice looking Salvini's at Petsmart in Bby near Marine & Byrne Road...$6.99/ea.


----------



## dsouthworth (Nov 21, 2011)

bumped. stock list changes. got my salvini and set up something for a few firemouth. still need 3 more though.

3 Jack Dempsey
8 Silver Dollar
4 Firemouth Cichlid

fish need to be 3-4 inches each


----------



## dsouthworth (Nov 21, 2011)

A few updates.


----------



## dsouthworth (Nov 21, 2011)

changed list again. all i need is The silver dollar!! please help! if you see them at the right size at a lfs, also let me know.


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

There are some large ones at ollys here in mission at full size. They were trade ins. I have 2 of them. Super heathy


----------



## dsouthworth (Nov 21, 2011)

shady280 said:


> There are some large ones at ollys here in mission at full size. They were trade ins. I have 2 of them. Super heathy


Unfortunately mission is a little too far for me to go..
Thanks though


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. pet lovers in abby has 4 big ones. i would guess about 4 inches long. Cheers


----------



## valerian (May 24, 2010)

Hi , I do have 4 redhook silver dollars,2 young about 4 inch or so @ $20 each and to mature 7 inch or so @ $ 25 each. If you are interested please pm me and I could send you pics. Thanx. IOAN


----------



## killifishkerry (Aug 5, 2011)

there are some at Fantasy Aquatic 4-5" [email protected] taxed in


----------



## dsouthworth (Nov 21, 2011)

killifishkerry said:


> there are some at Fantasy Aquatic 4-5" [email protected] taxed in


pm sent
I am however looking for some a little smaller..


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

petland in coquitlam near the costco on Oxford has them. 11.99 i think. give them a shout. they had a big group. very nice looking fish indeed.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

We had a couple spotted traded in to BBY on the weekend, they may still be there, they were around 3 1/2", dont recall the price, give them a call, 604 444 3474.


----------



## dsouthworth (Nov 21, 2011)

Rastapus said:


> We had a couple spotted traded in to BBY on the weekend, they may still be there, they were around 3 1/2", dont recall the price, give them a call, 604 444 3474.


I was in there on Wednesday and didn't see any but i'll give it a call. Thanks!


----------



## dsouthworth (Nov 21, 2011)

PLEASE NOTE: I'm getting tons of reply's for large SD's. I'm only interested in small ones. 5 inches MAX. 
Prefer 3-4".


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

i forgot to mention they are small dude..


----------



## dsouthworth (Nov 21, 2011)

beN said:


> i forgot to mention they are small dude..


Wonderful. I called in and they have 15-20. 
Now I just need to find time to drive all the way there..


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

darn, im dealing with the same thing sometimes. we have no car @ the moment. im glad a member is willing to buy them. I was really tempted to. they are in really great shape.


----------



## dsouthworth (Nov 21, 2011)

Depending on size I'll be taking 5-7. It'll probably be a week before I find time though.. I hope they're still there!


----------

